# tile over brick



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> If its interior wall of fireplace,why would you need an angle iron?
> 
> You are essentially installing tile on the wall like you would in the bathroom thats considering that tile is not marble or granite...besides there are several aestethically beautiful pieces that would work as good as angle iron and won't bulge as much...


Im talking about looking upside down at the bottom of the angle iron. You would see the bottom of the cement board, and on the inside of the firebox you would have a large lip where the board is also.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> You are essentially installing tile on the wall like you would in the bathroom thats considering that tile is not marble or granite...


Whats the difference in installing tile on a concrete floor or on the face of a fireplace?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JD3lta said:


> Hanging Durock against the brick- What's your standard for screwing? Do you favor the plugs or tap screws without plugs?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> Whats the difference in installing tile on a concrete floor or on the face of a fireplace?


Even though both brick and concrete can be affected by shifting,I would think it has to do with gravity,that was my reasoning behind installing board onto brick when re-doing fireplaces.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> Even though both brick and concrete can be affected by shifting,I would think it has to do with gravity,that was my reasoning behind installing board onto brick when re-doing fireplaces.


How does tile have a harder time adhering to a brick than the procedure of applying cultured stone to the face brick?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> How does tile have a harder time adhering to a brick than the procedure of applying cultured stone to the face brick?


Yea, but you install angle iron for cultured stone,I have pretty much never installed any support for tile.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Installing tile over brick depends on how the brick was laid. Is the install done well - meaning the brick is level and even? Or is it all over the place and requires some leveling prior to starting the install. 

I think backer board is overkill unless there's major leveling to be done.

You just have to brace up the tiles on the return of the top side of the firebox - we usually do it with a couple 2x4s.


----------



## compton (Oct 16, 2011)

House was built 26 years ago, excellent job on fireplace, no cracks or signs of settling only 1 brick that's about 1/2" out further than the rest (don't know what happened there) but all in all in really good shape


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm with JB on this one.
If anything, I'd do a light brown coat and darbie, just to flatten things out a bit. Then tile as usual.

@ Gabe, I can't see how putting up CMU with Tap-cons, especially if screwing at recommended intervals, can in any way be on the cheap.
Labor or material.

.02,
D.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Just use this product and off you go

http://www.laticrete.com/Portals/0/datasheets/lds6770.pdf


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Diamond D. said:


> @ Gabe, I can't see how putting up CMU with Tap-cons, especially if screwing at recommended intervals, can in any way be on the cheap.
> Labor or material.
> 
> .02,
> D.


D. noone said cheap :thumbup:

Gabe


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

JBM said:


> Whats the difference in installing tile on a concrete floor or on the face of a fireplace?


 Lots of heat and expansion.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike- said:


> Just use this product and off you go
> 
> http://www.laticrete.com/Portals/0/datasheets/lds6770.pdf


I can not rave enough about the high quality and tech support of Laticrete products. Used as directed, it WILL NOT fail.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I can remember when tiles were laid by soaking them in water first and then laying them by buttering the back with sand/cement mortar about 1/4-1/2inch and bedding to the wall, although usually a scratch coat would go on the brickwork first.
Much slower method, but the tiles were well and truly stuck to the wall as anyone who has ever tried to remove them will testify.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I like pulling out the old floors where they literally screeded the bed off, laid the tile and then grouted with the stuff that squeezed out, nothing like yanking a solid concrete floor out of a bathroom.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> Yea, but you install angle iron for cultured stone,I have pretty much never installed any support for tile.



Who uses angle iron for cultured stone? And if they do where do they find it small enough?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Who uses angle iron for cultured stone? And if they do where do they find it small enough?


Plenty of houses I have seen around here do that...either that or some sort of ledger is necessary just for additional support.

Why you never install anything?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats like putting a footing under a segmented wall system 

You think it will make it better, but it doesnt.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> Plenty of houses I have seen around here do that...either that or some sort of ledger is necessary just for additional support.
> 
> Why you never install anything?


For cultured stone, No.

Occasionlly I will use a shim beyween the installed fireplace and the stone just to hold it up until it sets, but an angle iron? What would it sit on? Where would I find one that doesn't stick out passed the face joint? 

I don't like introducting steel into masonry if I don't have to ever, espescially in a fireplace. Steel expands and contracts at a way different rate than masonry. And don't get me started on rust jacking. It's a necessary evil as far as I'm concerned


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> For cultured stone, No.
> 
> Occasionlly I will use a shim beyween the installed fireplace and the stone just to hold it up until it sets, but an angle iron? What would it sit on? Where would I find one that doesn't stick out passed the face joint?
> 
> I don't like introducting steel into masonry if I don't have to ever, espescially in a fireplace. Steel expands and contracts at a way different rate than masonry. And don't get me started on rust jacking. It's a necessary evil as far as I'm concerned


I have never put angle iron on any fireplace on installation of cultured stone.

Only times I ever put ledger for cultured stone if I had 20+ feet elevations,just for peace of mind


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's one I did about 6-8 years ago, using Stuart's method.
The Tiles are hand made at the local Moravian Tile Works.

As I said, just a light brown coat to flatten things out a bit, then tile away. This one is sealed with linseed oil.

I just took this picture a couple weeks ago, and as you can see, it seems to be holding up well.

There you have it,
D.


----------

